
Hugo vs. Jekyll: Comparing the leading static website generators - thmslee
https://opensource.com/article/17/5/hugo-vs-jekyll?sc_cid=70160000000xYJ4AAM
======
stephenr
I'm honestly a bit disappointed by the current state of static site
generators.

They all seem to require all files be re-generated for every build, and none
seem to offer "smart" solutions to this, like the option to use ESI, SSI, etc.

Things like language support seem to be implemented with absolutely zero
concept of content negotiation.

Do people find these issues? If so what do you do? Ignore, work around it, or
find something else (if so, what?)

